# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Querer y no poder con la desalación

## F. Lázaro

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201608...6005010-v.html




> *Querer y no poder con la desalación*
> *
> Los regantes pretenden comprar más de la mitad de la producción de la planta de Escombreras, pero necesitan que la CHS les adelante el agua*
> 
> Manuel Buitrago | MURCIA 
> 23 agosto 2016 11:53
> 
> A la desaladora de Escombreras, vapuleada por todos los flancos, le ha salido otro potencial cliente capaz de comprar toda el agua que pueda producir. La Comunidad de Regantes del Campo de Cartagena, que es una de las mayores de España y que se encuentra asfixiada por la falta de recursos, está dispuesta a adquirir 8 hectómetros cúbicos, pero la operación no resulta fácil. Se trata de un elevado volumen que representa más de la mitad de lo que produce en estos momentos esta fábrica de agua, y para ello necesita que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) les adelante esos caudales con recursos de la cuenca que luego devolverían.
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (25-ago-2016),Rafael (27-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Hace no mucho se decía que el agua de la desaladora era muy cara y no se compraba por eso. Ahora no da para todos

El cuento de la cigarra

----------

